# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Декабрьский Microsoft Security Bulletin

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for December 2007*
Published: December 11, 2007 

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-063 - MS07-069

*Windows:* MS07-063,  MS07-065 - MS07-067
*Windows, DirectX:* MS07-064
*Windows, Windows Media Format Runtime:* MS07-068
*Windows, Internet Explorer:* MS07-069

_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-063 
*Vulnerability in SMBv2 Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (942624)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-063.mspx
*Уязвимость в SMBv2 в Microsoft Windows Vista*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/309665.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации Server Message Block (SMB) версии 2. Удаленный пользователь может изменить SMBv2 пакет и пересчитать подпись для запуска произвольного кода на целевой системе с привилегиями текущего пользователя. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-064 
*Vulnerabilities in DirectX Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (941568)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS07-064.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке SAMI/WAV/AVI файлов в Microsoft DirectX*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/309672.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в технологии DirectShow при обработке SAMI (Synchronized Accessible Media Interchange) файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SAMI файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в технологии DirectShow при обработке AVI и WAV файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	DirectX 7.0 and DirectX 8.1
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4•	DirectX 9.0c
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 •	DirectX 10.0
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-065 
*Vulnerability in Message Queuing Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (937894)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-065.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Windows Message Queuing Service*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/309673.php

*Rating: Important*
*
Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке строк в Message Queuing Service. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного пакета вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе с привилегиями учетной записи SYSTEM. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимость на Windows XP системе атакующему требуется валидная учетная запись. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-066 
*Vulnerability in Windows Kernel Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (943078)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS07-066.mspx
*Повышение привилегий в Microsoft Windows Vista*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/309674.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет локальному пользователю повысить свои привилегии на системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Advanced Local Procedure Call (ALPC) при проверке подлинности некоторых условий в Legacy Reply путях. Локальный пользователь может получить полный контроль над уязвимой системой. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-067 
*Vulnerability in Macrovision Driver Could Allow Local Elevation of Privilege* (944653)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS07-067.mspx
*Повышение привилегий в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/305815.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет локальному пользователю повысить свои привилегии на системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке аргументов в METHOD_NEITHER IOCTL обработчике в драйвере SecDrv.sys. Локальный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-068 
*Vulnerability in Windows Media File Format Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (941569 and 944275)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS07-068.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке медиафайлов в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/309675.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке ASF (Advanced Systems Format) файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного ASF файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Media Format Runtime 7.1•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	Windows Media Format Runtime 9•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2•	Windows Media Format Runtime 9.5
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Media Services 9.1•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 •	Windows Media Format Runtime 11
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition
*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows Media Player 6.4 when installed on Microsoft Windows 2000
•	Windows Media Player 6.4 when installed on Windows XP
•	Windows Media Player 6.4 when installed on Windows Server 2003
•	Windows Media Services 4.1 when installed on Microsoft Windows 2000
•	Microsoft Windows 2003 For Itanium-Based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-069
*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer* (942615)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS07-069.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/309676.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке некорректно инициализированных или удаленных объектов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Подробности уязвимости не сообщаются.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке некорректно инициализированных или удаленных объектов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Подробности уязвимости не сообщаются.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке некорректно инициализированных или удаленных объектов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Подробности уязвимости не сообщаются.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке определенных вызовов к HTML объектам. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

*Примечение: эта уязвимость активно эксплуатируется в настоящее время.*

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4, Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Internet Explorer 7
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------

